# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 15.07.2019 - 22.07.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *7*, суммарный объем архивов: *110* мб Извлечено файлов: *242*, суммарный объем: *242* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *240* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

